# How to put weight on a Rabbit



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Help, I've got 2 Rabbits the bigger Rabbit is a little piggie with the food so the smaller rabbit dosen't get as much food as the other one the Vet said that she has lost a little bit of weight so they now have a bowl and water bottle each but what is the best way to get a rabbit to put on a bit extra weight I'm giving the smaller one extra veg in her bowl.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Tbh going from your other post it will be because she is being chased so she can't relax, once you have split them you will find that she will start putting on weight 
How old is she again?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

As Bernie said, once she has her own space and isnt being chased she will put some weight back on, and then I would suggest the occasional barley ring, and a small amount of porridge (made with water).

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 1 skinny boy in my group, he gets some warm porridge every few days and I sit by him while he eats so the others can't steal it!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I second the porridge made with water and one barley ring per day. I bought a small bag from eBay which lasted ages


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> I second the porridge made with water and one barley ring per day. I bought a small bag from eBay which lasted ages


It is advisable to only feed maximum of 2 a week, because barley put weight on around the organs making the heart have to work much harder


----------



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone is it normal porridge or animal porridge.:thumbup:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> It is advisable to only feed maximum of 2 a week, because barley put weight on around the organs making the heart have to work much harder


Ooops! I gave Honey one a day for 2 weeks after her spay!

She's not had any since thankfully so i don't think its done much damage but I didn't know that. :scared:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

Emma Guard said:


> Thank you everyone is it normal porridge or animal porridge.:thumbup:


Normal porridge oats made up with water.



jo-pop said:


> Ooops! I gave Honey one a day for 2 weeks after her spay!
> 
> She's not had any since thankfully so i don't think its done much damage but I didn't know that. :scared:


Not many people do know that to be fair, I studied equine nutrition at uni and it is something that I learnt there


----------

